# public housing



## daveycrockett (Dec 13, 2012)

thought i had a spot to live this morning,,i dont. Through a referal from the county/state i was given a list of boarding houses, there was one in a decent area i chose and called they said they had one bed left. I got there this morning to find the dirtiest grimiest,, i mean grime and dirt hanging off the walls/floors/cielings/dripping shit,no hot water,no heat, bed bugs, and 18 men to 1 toilet and shower. The department of social services pays for this,309 cash a month and 200$ food stamps which gives you a one plate dinner each night, that is all. I cant see how this is legal, its not acceptable for me, id rather live on the streets, i would stay cleaner and healthier,,more than one person in the house is sick as well. im good...5 to 6 people in one small room each noone cleans and there are animals,what do you think , what is public housing like in states near you ?


----------



## daveycrockett (Dec 13, 2012)

there are shelters too which are temporary and free but obviously have more people and are not a place to live.they will move you out into one of these houses within a night or two, i tried to go this route by staying in a shelter one night then going to public housing,,


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 13, 2012)

ive always stayed away from shelters, unless you count stopping at a sally for a feed. those places are crawling with horrible shit that ide rather avoid. it would be more desirable for me to find a roof or alley to sleep in then to spend a night around a bunch of tweakers who are always coughing and sick with some shit. def not worth a dinner every night for me, i could eat better out of a garbage can then the food thy would be able to supply almost 20 people on one persons foodies. stop in, get yer ramen and kick rocks imo.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 14, 2012)

Shelters are hell


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 14, 2012)

i've never stayed in a "shelter" before......but the worst thing to me about those places is the vibe..... it's almost like jail...possibly even more depressing.....seems like for some reason in shelters adults end up acting like kindergarteners too...wtf..... and i can totally see if you were to stay in one of those places long enough, how you could get sucked into that "shelter culture" .....like say you were really trying to get on your feet and get off the streets and come up in life...alot of those places seem almost detrimental to that.............i mean i'm glad theyre there for those who need/want that kind of support ...but yeah

some trees, some twine, and a tarp works for me


----------



## urchin (Dec 14, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> i've never stayed in a "shelter" before......but the worst thing to me about those places is the vibe..... it's almost like jail...possibly even more depressing.....seems like for some reason in shelters adults end up acting like kindergarteners too...wtf..... and i can totally see if you were to stay in one of those places long enough, how you could get sucked into that "shelter culture" .....like say you were really trying to get on your feet and get off the streets and come up in life...alot of those places seem almost detrimental to that.............i mean i'm glad theyre there for those who need/want that kind of support ...but yeah
> 
> some trees, some twine, and a tarp works for me



Same here. When I hit the streets a few weeks ago I was asked by a few people why don't I go to a shelter. I've never been in one but I don't want to either based off what I heard from an ex. I'll take living in the yard of an abandoned house or behind a business's shed over that shit.


----------



## Ned1Sanders (Dec 16, 2012)

Shelters in Small towns and citys can be habitible almost like hostels...Its the big ones that are crap holes the http://www.agrm.org/agrm/Locate_a_Mission.asp is a locater for missions. The Association of Gospel Rescue Missions has some standerds and the better ones are in small towns like Rutland VT


----------



## daveycrockett (Dec 17, 2012)

so i slept in a shelter last night, woke up with what i think is the flu or something,, inever get sick, only if im around people, which i am usually not. The people running this one were very nice and made a great dinner for us but i cant afford to gets sick like this. Need a bus ticket to boca,,fuck this..


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 19, 2012)

Shelters are like jail, only more hopeless because in jail at least you can fantasize about getting out. A shelter is like a prison for people who stay voluntarily because there's nothing for them outside. No conversation, no games, no laughing, no fun, because what's the point? You're going to go to bed and wake up and nothing will change. No reason to do anything. It's like that Jean Paul Sartre thing, except it's your life and not a shitty book.


----------



## bmb666 (Dec 20, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> i've never stayed in a "shelter" before......but the worst thing to me about those places is the vibe..... it's almost like jail...possibly even more depressing.....seems like for some reason in shelters adults end up acting like kindergarteners too...wtf..... and i can totally see if you were to stay in one of those places long enough, how you could get sucked into that "shelter culture" .....like say you were really trying to get on your feet and get off the streets and come up in life...alot of those places seem almost detrimental to that.............i mean i'm glad theyre there for those who need/want that kind of support ...but yeah
> 
> some trees, some twine, and a tarp works for me



lol I got forced to stay in one in Pensacola for drinking. The sheriff breathalyzed me, and I only had 3 Budweiser cans. They said I was a danger to myself and others and it was either sleep at the mission or the country jail. I figured the mission since I could at least get some food out of it to hop out with the next morning, which I did. It was pretty much jail, I had to go to some chapel addiction meeting to eat dinner, I got interviewed and questioned by a pastor, had my prints scanned, then my picture taken. Not like I had much of a choice, but damn.. I disappeared from there bright and early. Fuck Florida.


----------



## daveycrockett (Dec 23, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Shelters are like jail, only more hopeless because in jail at least you can fantasize about getting out. A shelter is like a prison for people who stay voluntarily because there's nothing for them outside. No conversation, no games, no laughing, no fun, because what's the point? You're going to go to bed and wake up and nothing will change. No reason to do anything. It's like that Jean Paul Sartre thing, except it's your life and not a shitty book.


thanks,,, its true, most people who are staying are "hopeless".. went to a 15 dollar all you can drink night in ny woke up in mass. hitchin south ,,dont need no damn shelter,,not good places,i think they would rather crush "homeless" than help.


----------

